# حاجه غريبه جدا في اي جهاز في العالم



## سامح روماني2 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*
شخص هندي أكتشف حديثاااااا أنه يستحيل على
أي شخص


إنشاء اي فولدر
( folder ) مجلد باسم
((( con )))

جرب في اى مكااااااان فالجهاز
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

لم تستطيع ميكروسوفت ولا حتى بيل تفسير
لماذا هذا يحدث

وسترى بنفسك جرب فى أي مكان بسطح المكتب*


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*اية دة
دة فعلا 
اية الغلاسة دى
هههههههه
شكرا بجد للغرابة اللى عجبتنى دى
اول مرة بعرف بيها
*​


----------



## MARY ROSE (1 نوفمبر 2009)

هالهندي مش قليل ههههههههه
ميرسي


----------



## b3bo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ليه بس كدة انا فعلا وقفت علي سطح المكتب وضغط كليك يمين -- نيو -- فولدر 
بذلك اصبح عندي ملف فولدر باسم


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبة لتسمية الملفات او المجلدات بهذا الاسم con فلايمكن وذلك ان هذا الاسم محجوز كإسم لأداة في الدوز وهي اختصار لكلمة console اي لوحة المفاتيح

وهذة الاداة تستخدم في الدوز لكتابة ملف نصي من داخل الدوز فلاستعمالها تكتب في الدوز الامر copy con newfile.txt
التي تعني انسخ من لوحة المفاتيح الى الملف اللي يتنشئ ايضا عن طريق الدوز والمسمى newfile ونوعه نصي وبعدها تكتب ماتريد كتابته بالملف منتهيا بـ ^Z لانهاء كتابة الملف بالدوز وبهذا تكون قد حصلت على الملف النصي وبداخله ماكتبت

اما في حالة الضرورة انك تريد انشاء مجلد يسمى con فهناك طريقة وحيدة انك تدخل على الدوز وتكتب الامر mkdir \\.\d:\con
هذا بالنسبة انك تحطه في ال d اما وان كنت تريده بمكان اخر فغير المسار فقط

لكن بتكون في مشكلة بحذف المجلد حيث انك مابتقدر تحذفه الا برضه عن طريق الدوز وبكتابة الامر rd \\.\d:\con
او عن طريق برنامج Unlocker كنت قد نزلته في قسم البرامج من قبل

وهناك ايضا ادوات محجوزة في الدوز غير ال con مثل
PRN, AUX, CLOCK$, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, 
COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, and LPT9


==============================



كما أود ن أضيف أنه بإمكاننا إنشاء مجلد بإسم con ولكن يجب أن يكن عن طريق الدوس لأن كلمة con احد اوام الدوس 

ويكون ذلك عبر كتابة هذه الأوامر عن طريق الدوس

تغيل الدوس كالتالي :

اضغطعلى زر إبدأ ثم زر التشغيل ( run) ثم اكتب هذه الكلمه cmd 

ستفتح معك مربع أسود اكتب هذا الأمر ..cd ث اضغط زر إنتر ليعود بك الى المجلد الذي قبله ثم عاود كتابة أمر ..cd ثم زر أنتر سوف يأخذك الى القرص الرئيسي وهو قرص C 

اكتب بعدها هذا الأمر 


Md \\.\c:\con

انسخ الأمر ثم اذهب الى مربع الوس وم الجه العليا بالأيسر التي فيها شعار الدوس اضغط عله بالزر الأيسر ثم من القائمه إختر زر تحرير ثم زر لصق حتى يكتب الأمر لك باشرة دون كتابته مره أخرى

ومن لم يعرف ذك اكتب الأمر بشكل يدوي مع ملاحظة المسافه التي بعد Md


سوف تجود مجلد اسمه con في القرص C مباشرة 


وطريقة حذف هذا المجلد عبر هذا الأمر : 

Rd \\.\c:\con


لأنه ن تستطيع حذفه عبر زر الحذف العادي وجرب بنفسك 


لايحذف إلا عبر الأمر Rd \\.\c:\con





مع التحيه


----------



## النهيسى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدااا


الرب معاكم​*


----------



## مالدينى (16 نوفمبر 2009)

عارفين ليه 
لان وحده بس الرب يسوع اللى يقول كن فيكون 

عرفتو ليه


----------



## totty (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*حاجه غريبه فعلا

لكن ميرسى لاحلى ديانه للأفاده*​


----------



## الروح النارى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً كتير ليكم 
على المعلومات القيمة دى


----------



## mr.hima (28 نوفمبر 2009)

انا فعلاً سمعت عن الموضوع دة قبل كدة وكنت قريت تفسر للموضوع دة لكن لقيتة ضمن الردود ودة كلام مضبوط​





احلى ديانة قال:


> بالنسبة لتسمية الملفات او المجلدات بهذا الاسم con فلايمكن وذلك ان هذا الاسم محجوز كإسم لأداة في الدوز وهي اختصار لكلمة console اي لوحة المفاتيح
> 
> وهذة الاداة تستخدم في الدوز لكتابة ملف نصي من داخل الدوز فلاستعمالها تكتب في الدوز الامر copy con newfile.txt
> التي تعني انسخ من لوحة المفاتيح الى الملف اللي يتنشئ ايضا عن طريق الدوز والمسمى newfile ونوعه نصي وبعدها تكتب ماتريد كتابته بالملف منتهيا بـ ^z لانهاء كتابة الملف بالدوز وبهذا تكون قد حصلت على الملف النصي وبداخله ماكتبت
> ...








ولكن محبش ان احنا نعمل زيهم ونفسر الحاجات كدة​





مالدينى قال:


> عارفين ليه
> لان وحده بس الرب يسوع اللى يقول كن فيكون
> 
> عرفتو ليه








 لأن ربنا عظيم اوي مش هيا دي اللي تثبت عظمتة​


----------

